# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ساخت مرورگر ساده

## mirmohsen

سلام.دوستان من نياز به كمك دارم.
مي خواستم يه نرم افزار ساده درست كنم كه به صورت يك پنجره مرورگر باشه كه فقط سايت خودمو نشون بده و حتي اگه پاپ آپي در صفحه باز شد يك تب جديد هم توي خوده برنامه باز بشه.
كمكم ميكنيد بايك چيكار كنم و با چه نرمافزاري كار كنم؟

----------

